# bad charter with Abaco Bahamas Charters



## morgan333

I''d like to share an unfortunate experience I had with a charter in January in the Bahamas. I''d like to hear people''s opinions on what happened and perhaps get some advice on what we can do.

We chartered a Morgan 35 from Abaco Bahamas Charters in the Bahamas. The boat was old, but the price was reasonable so we felt it was a good deal. We gave the boat a cursory check on boarding, but as we all know, it''s impossible to check everything on the boat, so we rely on the charter company to have everything well-maintained.

There was a charcoal BBQ on the pulpit that looked old and rusted so we had no plans to use it. However, the BBQ turned out to be so old and rusted that it actually fell off the back of the boat as we were sailing on the second day. 

I assumed ABC would understand the loss of a BBQ, since we hadn''t even touched it, however to our surprise they charged us US$100 for a shiny new BBQ. They weren''t even willing to listen to our protests that the BBQ must have been held on with a rusty bolt at best.

It seems to me this is a great way to keep your charter boats well equipped - just make sure that the old stuff falls off and get the charterers to pay for it!

I emailed Abaco Bahamas Charters after we received our damage deposit less $100, but they didn''t even reply.

Any comments?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Sherbert,
We have chartered every year since 93 with various charter companies and have had no problems with issues like that. We have had problems like breakage of equipment and other issues involving their equipment and never had to pay any repair or other charges.
Reason!!
When we first chartered friends told us to make sure you read all documents sent to you prior to stepping onto the boat then read other documents they may give you during the briefing. After that check everything and anything on that boat that you can. If you find the slightest problem or have a concern about something bring it to the attention of the charter co. before you go out. Also write it down on the inspection sheet that you give to the charter co. before you go out.
We have had issues but because it was brought to their attention at the outset we were never charged.
All and I repaet all charter compaines have their problems and things don''t always go like we plan but remember if it were your boat and you were getting ready to set sail for a week or more would you go out with equipment that appears to be in poor condition? 
Hope you can resolve your problem with them.


----------



## Vasco

If you read all the stuff you have to sign before getting the boat you would not go aboard! You are responsible for everything and the company nothing. It's been my experience that many charter companies will not charge if something happened like shebet said. I have blown out sails and the company has not charged because the sails weren't too new and most companies are pretty diligent in inspecting sails when you return the boat. But companies vary, I remember one charter where they counted the clothes pegs!!


----------



## TrueBlue

03-14-2003

I'm sure sherbet will be pleased with the replies to his post after waiting for only 4 years <g>


----------



## Giulietta

Hey maybe Vasco's boat is slow and he only arrived today....


----------



## Vasco

I'm sure Sherbet is still interested in pursuing the matter and might have a claim of interest for the intervening period.  As a matter of interest since I am new to this site, how the hell does a four year old posting end up on the "new posts" page. That's where I found it.


----------



## camaraderie

Vasco...someone spammed this page this AM and that brings it up on new posts. I deleted the spam leaving the impression that the 2003 post was current unless you happened to look at the date! It was either that or let you see more Britney pix and I decided that CardiacPaul shouldn't be subjected to that! <g>


----------



## Vasco

Thanks, Cam,

Being retired dates have very little significance to me. My computer (latest 386) tells me it's 1990 something. I should have got the Y2K fix.


----------



## Giulietta

camaraderie said:


> Vasco...someone spammed this page this AM and that brings it up on new posts. I deleted the spam leaving the impression that the 2003 post was current unless you happened to look at the date! It was either that or let you see more Britney pix and I decided that CardiacPaul shouldn't be subjected to that! <g>


Hey hey hey....my heart is good , my heart is good...please please please.....


----------



## Giulietta

Vasco said:


> Thanks, Cam,
> 
> Being retired dates have very little significance to me. My computer (latest 386) tells me it's 1990 something. I should have got the Y2K fix.


So you are "back to the future"....  Marty???is that you????this is me...Doc.....the money in in......arghhhhhh


----------



## cardiacpaul

pish-posh, who do you think was responsible for the shave! 

(she ain't all that and a bag of chips, I'll tell ya that.) 
All talk, no action... 
you know, "how's my hair..., "wait, paris is on the other line"... "you call that a boat?..." "isn't that a cold sore?" 
so, I took what I came for and left with my dignity.


----------

